# Frage zu speziellem Wärmeleitmittel auf AiO



## Bluter (9. April 2021)

Hallo Community,
kann mir jemand behilflich sein und Auskunft darüber geben, ob ich das Leitmittel thermal-grizzly Conductonaut mit einer beQuiet Pure Loop AiO nutzen kann ? War ein Geschenk ( das Leitmittel ) , doch ich glaube das es da jemand zu gut gemeint hat.

Schon jetzt herzlichen Dank !


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2021)

Die Bodenplatte des Pure Loop ist vernickeltes Kupfer. Da kannste jedes beliebige Wärmeleitmittel einschließlich deinem Flüssigmetall verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmas (9. April 2021)

Solange der Boden nicht aus Alu ist, wie bei günstigen Luftkühlern oder blankem Kupfer, sondern wie bei deiner eben vernickelt, ist der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall kein Problem.

Sei nur vorsichtig beim Auftragen, nimm sowenig wie geht, verteil das sorgfältig und sieh zu, das es nicht iwo drauftropft wo es nicht hingehört, da der Kram elektrisch leitend ist, kannste sonst deinen Bauteilen beim Abrauchen zusehen.^^


----------



## Bluter (9. April 2021)

Hey Leute,

ich danke Euch vielmals für die Antworten. Dann werde ich es einmal versuchen, aber zuerst an einer defekten CPU. Dann kann ich besser einschätzen, wieviel von dem Zeug aus der Kanüle tropft.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. April 2021)

Beachte beim Auftragen, dass die CPU  und Kühler Fett und Silikonfrei sein müssen... also wenn da schonmal eine herkömmliche WLP drauf war, musst die extrem sauber machen, sonst perlt die LiquidMetal immer ab... War zumindest bei meinen CPUs mit  der von coollaboratory immer so.
Musste da immer mehr Zeit ins putzen vorher investieren wie beim erneuern der WLP sonst.


----------

